# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Francisco "Paco" Bautista

## rruhl

Guest posing at Finnish All Stars GP 2001

----------


## bigkev

now thats what i'm talking about! guys huge! any more info on him? like when hes gonna go for a pro card?

----------


## goldenFloyd

hrm

----------


## $uperman

that dude's arms and quads are massive... im sure we'll being hearing alot more on this guy

----------


## Canes4Ever

Any stats on this guy? I've never heard of him. Incredible body !

----------


## Sicilian30

Yeah and I a think he is Italian. so that is a plus for me in my book! woohoooo!

----------


## kaiser soze

he is from Spain.At the moment is somthing near 143kg.He hope to be at the NOC at 128-130kg.

----------


## kaiser soze

AH!!!A friend of mine told me that when Dorian saw him weeks ago he remained shocked from this guy.

----------


## ibiza69

this is him in hamburg, germany in 2001
i think he won the world championship in slovakia in 2000

left to right 
Francisco Bautista, Gabriela Scheu, Johannes Eleftheriades(german pro)

----------


## ibiza69

.

----------


## BigDude

I've seen some pictures, and he has blocky midsection and short hands. He's never going to place high in an IFBB contest, but I'm sure if he remains as freaky as he's now, he'll get lots of supporters who whine 'He wuz robbed!!'  :Smilie:

----------


## vector

His waist is really large and it looks like it's genetic.

----------


## Antonio

Francisco Bautista is a monster. He is from Barcelona, Spain. He will be competing at the NOC , may 18 in 2 days at around 260 pounds ripped to the bone. He is going to take the bodybuilding world by storm.

I'm sure he is going to place awesome; wait and see. Even Ronnie Coleman got humillated when they posed together in Spain by the size of his legs. They say they were actually better than Ronnie's.

Watch out for this monster.

----------


## mike2112

> _Originally posted by ibiza69_ 
> *this is him in hamburg, germany in 2001
> i think he won the world championship in slovakia in 2000
> 
> left to right 
> Francisco Bautista, Gabriela Scheu, Johannes Eleftheriades(german pro)*


I think he put synthol on his arms!! look at them they are huge...

----------


## MIKE_XXL

He just placed 3rd at the 2002 Nigh of the Champions....XXL

HHHUUUUUUUGGGEEEEE........................

----------


## malahat

more pix

----------


## malahat

and

----------


## malahat

this and the previous from Culturismoweb (Spanish)

----------


## vector

I'm quite surprised to see that this new monster comes from spain. They aren't many spanish pros as far as I know.

----------


## bigkev

i am not as impressed with this guy as i once was. the pics from the NOC dont look all that great, but, i have only seen a handful of them so the better ones in the mags could sway me again. but to even compare him to ronnie coleman is silly. way out of this guys league.

----------


## Capital X

I was at the night of champions and for those of you who are only seeing the pictures, none of them do justice. I have been to over 10 pro shows and I have never seen anyone step on stage in the condition that I saw him. As soon as he came from behind the curtain the fans knew that he would be causing some damage. You should have seen the faces on some of the other Pros, they were even shocked. He has a few short comings but if you like to see a guy ripped to the MAX and huge Fransisco is your man. He had stiration over stirations. 

You know he has to be impressive if he places 3rd at the NOC his first time out. 

Captial X

----------


## HARDCORE

He is a F-R-E-A-K. That's all I have to say about that. And if having a blocky midsection counted against you Ronnie wouldn't be Mr O.

----------

